# Chick identification



## travhous (5 mo ago)

Can anyone help identify these girls?









8








1








7









5









4








3









7








2


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

#4 is an Easter egger. #5 is a brahma.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I want 7 and 3. 

I agree with Ken, the one is an EE. I'm not good when it comes to id'ing them. I have folks like @fuzzies and @ChickenBiscuts bail me out.


----------



## travhous (5 mo ago)

My wife wanted chickens and we picked these girls up from our local feed store. I was just appeasing her, but I must admit these feathered little gals are quite entertaining.

I posted on a different forum and didn't get much action, but was one reply was.

"1,3,and 4 are EEs.
2 looks like a splash Maran to me.
5 is a light Brahma
7 is a lavender Orp if she has a single comb
8 I think is a single-combed Wyandotte."


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

They are better than watching an aquarium for entertainment and quite often to relax just watching them. 

If the other two ladies get my call for help, more than likely you can take it to the bank on what you have.


----------



## travhous (5 mo ago)

robin416 said:


> They are better than watching an aquarium for entertainment and quite often to relax just watching them.
> 
> If the other two ladies get my call for help, more than likely you can take it to the bank on what you have.


Appreciate the call for help!


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

1 is an Easter-egger
2 could be a few things... Do you know which hatchery your feed store got them through? Splash Marans is certainly possible, though I think they usually have slate legs.
3 is an Easter-egger
4 is an Easter-egger
5 is a Light Brahma
7 is a Lavender Orpington
8 is a Blue Laced Red Wyandotte. She has the incorrect comb for her breed, but it happens sometimes with Wyandottes.

I didn't see a 6 in your pictures--let me know if I missed one!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Except for the one, you now know what they are. Pip pretty much confirmed what you were told elsewhere.


----------



## travhous (5 mo ago)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ptamom (9 mo ago)

Beautiful ladies


----------



## lori_smith99 (6 mo ago)

Great looking girls!! My husband as become involved with ours too. It started as a "me" thing but he loves to watch them now too


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@lori_smith99, same with my hubs. Although it wasn't the whole flock he enjoyed. It was the little d'Uccles and the Red Star that would hop in his lap.


----------

